# Local Boating Education Safety Programs Receive Funding Assistance Through Waterways



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

More than $366,000 from the states Waterways Safety Fund is being provided to support 30 community boating safety education programsMore...

More...


----------

